

JavaScript Ninja - upjohnc
http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/11462?goback=%2Egmr_86813%2Egde_86813_member_138485885

======
jsmcallister
Props to the Cicayda team, I know Cox from way back. Any time you get a group
of really smart people like that in a room, good things will happen. Great
place to be if you're a developer.

